# [SOLVED] Call of Duty 4 PC HELP



## wario19 (Jan 17, 2008)

I installed Call of Duty 4 (multiplayer) . .When I start multiplayer mode first it asks for safe mode and which ever i pick the following happens.. I see the main screen for one second and it crashes to my desktop frozen for me to restart and have it happen again. I thought since the multiplayer wouldnt work ill just play the single.. well I start that and get to the main screen and 1 second later it doesnt crash, it just kicks me off onto my desktop (........???)

Before I was playing Call of Duty 4 and there were crashes decently often but I was able to play.. I just restarted my computer and played again..

Then this big mess happened where i updated drivers and they didnt work and it got all screwy and now i have these drivers that work for other games but the 1st problem on top i mentioned is happeneing. I have the latest direct X 9 and other games work ( company of heroes, counter-strike source)
If you have ANY idea please tell me...


----------



## wario19 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty 4 PC HELP*

Radeon 9800 Pro (Omega 3.8.442.) - Video Card
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
2.11 GHz, 768 MB of RAM 

HEEEEEEEEELP


----------



## wario19 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty 4 PC HELP*

(Updated sound drivers)
Fixed it


----------



## SDDP M4LL4RD (Jan 3, 2009)

wario19, i have the same problem as you, but I really don't know how to fix this. I see your solution was updated sound drivers, could you possibly give me a link to this update? please help.


----------

